

Teleport - opinionated server setup with Ruby - gurgeous
https://github.com/rglabs/teleport

======
gurgeous
I am the author. Teleport sets up servers by "teleporting" to the machine and
running itself there. It sets up Ruby, then follows the instructions laid out
in your Telfile to customize the server. Here's a sample Telfile:

    
    
      user "admin"
      ruby "1.9.2"
      apt "deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart dist 10gen", :key => "7F0CAB10"    
      role :app, :packages => [:memcached]
      role :db, :packages => [:mongodb-10gen]
      server "server_app1", :role => :app
      server "server_db1", :role => :db    
      packages [:atop, :emacs, :gcc]
    

More details on github. Feedback welcome!

------
johnny99
I'm using an early version of this for a project, and it works a charm. If you
work within its (sensible) constraints, it accomplishes much the same thing as
Chef, with less effort and less overhead.

------
mikebo
This looks awesome. Going to try it out... Chef solo is painful.

------
sarahnovotny
interesting. will have to look at this compared to chef.

